# Which fall/winter games are you most looking forward to?



## The Pook

South Park Fractured Butt Whole is the only game I'm following at the moment. Maybe NFS Payback since I didn't even know there was a NFS game coming


----------



## Depauville Kid

Yeah, the first South Park game was suprisingly good.


----------



## Depauville Kid

So, I've been trying the Demo of GT Sport and all of the campaign seems to be driving challenges, mission challeges, and circuit challenges. What happened to the formula where you start with a slow car, win some races, get a faster car, rinse and repeat?

I was going to pass on Forza 7 because of the Loot Box problem, but I may go Forza now.


----------



## DeviousAddict

Death stranding im looking forward to although not much is know about it.
Also the next Metro game should be good too


----------



## Depauville Kid

Death Stranding I’m on the fence. You’re right, not much is known. It could be good, or really weird. If it’s just controlling a movie like Heavy Rain kind of stuff, I’ll pass. If there is actually compelling game play, I’ll give it a try.


----------



## Lass3

GT Sport
Evil Within 2


----------



## Depauville Kid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lass3*
> 
> GT Sport
> Evil Within 2


Have you been playing the GT Sport Demo? If so, what do you think?

Edit: After watching a 20,minute walkthrough of Assassins Creed Origins, that is looking pretty good. I might move that farther up my list and buy sooner than later.


----------



## Lass3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Depauville Kid*
> 
> Have you been playing the GT Sport Demo? If so, what do you think?
> 
> Edit: After watching a 20,minute walkthrough of Assassins Creed Origins, that is looking pretty good. I might move that farther up my list and buy sooner than later.


I played the demo for ~2 hours yesterday, seems great. Very smooth and responsive. HDR works amazing.

I'll keep my pre-order.


----------



## fragamemnon

One more vote for the Fractured But Whole


----------



## Depauville Kid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lass3*
> 
> I played the demo for ~2 hours yesterday, seems great. Very smooth and responsive. HDR works amazing.
> 
> I'll keep my pre-order.


I listened to Giant Bomb's coverage of GT Sport and they were not impressed. The driving feels great, but there is not enough content. There just aren't enough races, which is what I thought from the demo. You can race in arcade mode or Sport, which is online. But you have to wait for races I guess. They said there just wasn't enough to do. They were also unimpressed with the graphics compared to Forza 7. So, I'm definitely going to pass on GT Sport.


----------



## mouacyk

What? No love for Wolfenstein?


----------



## Frugal

Vampyr
I love late XIX, early XX centuries in fiction, games and otherwise, as in Adèle Blanc-Sec for ex.


----------



## Frugal

Just found this one out, a slow paced shooter







count me in


----------



## mouacyk

Can't forget Furmark.


----------



## Depauville Kid

Looks like we are two days away from Assassins Creed Origins. I'm getting pretty excited. Most are saying the year they took off is paying off. I ordered it on PS4. Thought I would give the Xbox One a break, which is my system of choice. Though, I also ordered COD WW2, and that will be coming on Xbox One as I greatly prefer Xbox Live online experience above all else.

Anyone else waiting on Origins?


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Depauville Kid*
> 
> Looks like we are two days away from Assassins Creed Origins. I'm getting pretty excited. Most are saying the year they took off is paying off. I ordered it on PS4. Thought I would give the Xbox One a break, which is my system of choice. Though, I also ordered COD WW2, and that will be coming on Xbox One as I greatly prefer Xbox Live online experience above all else.
> 
> Anyone else waiting on Origins?


To hell with Ubisoft.

Great game concepts but disastrous execution.


----------



## Depauville Kid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> To hell with Ubisoft.
> 
> Great game concepts but disastrous execution.


I'm not burned by them. I just don't get into the politics behind games. If a game looks like a disaster, I just don't buy it.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Depauville Kid*
> 
> I'm not burned by them. I just don't get into the politics behind games. If a game looks like a disaster, I just don't buy it.


Far Cry was my favourite franchise before they butchered it by Far Cry 4, Primal and now Far Cry 5. I loved Far Cry 3 and could look past its technical flaws but Far Cry 4 was just a big insult.

Assassin's Creed Origins looks like a very interesting and great game concept, I really love the setting and the presentation. But I know that I have to expect the usual Ubisoft quality when it comes down to graphics, gameplay mechanics and performance.


----------



## Depauville Kid

I've been playing Assassins Creed. This is definitely a big improvement over previous games. I probably have 10 hours in and I've only done 2 or 3 main quests. There is so many good side quests to keep you busy.

Last night, COD WWII arrived. Got to love having to install 40+ GB from the disc, plus having to wait out another 10 or so GB to download. It's frustrating. I buy the disc so I can play immediately and I still have to wait out their day one downloads. On top of that, the COD Xbox servers were down all night. So even when it finally did finish installing after about 5 or so hours, I still couldn't play. Not a great first day.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Depauville Kid*
> 
> I've been playing Assassins Creed. This is definitely a big improvement over previous games. I probably have 10 hours in and I've only done 2 or 3 main quests. There is so many good side quests to keep you busy.
> 
> Last night, COD WWII arrived. Got to love having to install 40+ GB from the disc, plus having to wait out another 10 or so GB to download. It's frustrating. I buy the disc so I can play immediately and I still have to wait out their day one downloads. On top of that, the COD Xbox servers were down all night. So even when it finally did finish installing after about 5 or so hours, I still couldn't play. Not a great first day.


I would have bought AC Origins if it wasn't for the extremely clunky combat. Cause for once, the setting is actually interesting.


----------



## Depauville Kid

I don’t mind the combat. I never use the lock on feature, not necessary. The combat does feel the best in any AC game I’ve played. Much less scripted. More free moving.


----------



## 12Cores

Project Cars 2, it's a fantastic game for anyone into racing sims. I will pick up Woffenstein NC in the spring sale.


----------



## Asisvenia

The Evil Within 2
Wolfenstein II
Cod WW2


----------



## Depauville Kid

I will probably get Wolfenstein, I usually do pick those up eventually. This one looks particularly good and a lot of people are talking about it.

COD WW2 has just been a complete disappointment for me. I am someone who has bought and played every COD game, all of them have even been pre-orders for me since MW1. I really disliked the last few and really wanted "Boots on the Ground." But... the maps are just terrible. I'm typically an average player. But these maps force you to cover so many lines of sight that every corner is a gamble as to which line of sight you check first. It's also much more difficult, if not impossible, to control sections of the map. People spawn everywhere. You can spawn and instantly be in a fight. Last night I literally spawned on a live grenade, that life was about a half of a second long. The maps are trash.

The grind for weapons is also painfully long. For assault riffles, until you get then BAR, you have two mediocre fully autos and two semis. I have probably 20 hours in and I still don't have the BAR yet. In BOps, BOps2, MW2, and MW3, 20 hours in and I would have prestiged 2 to 3 times. But, those games didn't have Loot Boxes. Now, to encourage you to buy the boxes, the grind is incredibly long and the weapons are significantly better once you get there. The game is a step in the right direction. Great players will always be great players, but the average and below players are just hit with frustration.


----------

